# Help needed with my unit - ramp!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My unit is progressing slower than expected unfortunately, meaning I've had to reschedule a Nissan GTR booked in for Sunday and relocate the other two for this week! Nightmare!

Anyway, we now have water and a non leaking sink and toilet, so can finally begin washing down and degreasing the walls and floor, before painting them!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

However, I have a problem with this 'dip and bump' in terms of getting lower cars into my unit - which definitely would be useful :lol:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Soooo, my question is, what can I put in there please? Needs to be cost effective, and look better than a couple of pieces of wood ideally.

Is it worth getting some chequeplate type stuff fabricated to size and bolted down? I have no idea how much this would cost though...

Any help appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and those horrendous windows are being boarded up and it'll all be painted white, with a grey floor.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Some sort of metal ramp would be best, maybe contact a local fabricator who would be able to make something suitable.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't you just concrete/cement fill a bit of it it and run some sort of pipe/hose through the bottom so not to effect drainage? If drainage isn't an issue just fill the dip?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Drainage would be an issue as it is there for the other units too.

Id prefer something 'temporary', so I guess a fabricator would be the best bet. I'll call around tomorrow.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I would fabricate something out of wood and do it in a couple of sections so you can take them up before/after washing and moving cars around. You can just stand them up a corner when not required.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cement it depending on depth you can get different size channels

keeps the drainage and lets you run a car in

http://www.draincenter.co.uk/osma-plastic-channel.aspx


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

that lip bit on the floor is it not like that for rain water to find the drain?

seems like a nice size space you got there. 

For ease of use id go for shelving over the whole of the back wall so cars are kept near front of unit for obvious reasons so you can get them in and out. 

What about looking for a 2nd hand kitchen going cheap? will look smarter then just the normal wood and plastic? 

floor wise you will want something easy to keep clean, if its level and in good nick you could just paint it black or something? 

is that a drain or a ladder on the floor to the right? you could have that area as wash bay and have water drain there and then have nearside as dry area?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

deanchilds said:


> that lip bit on the floor is it not like that for rain water to find the drain?
> 
> seems like a nice size space you got there.
> 
> ...


There's some great ideas there - thank you 

My Mum is having a new kitchen in Jan, so most of the appliances and work surfaces will end up in here very shortly hopefully!

The floor is just getting Dulux Grey Floor Paint, which looks great and seems very durable after a few coats.

It certainly is a drain on the right, and in the middle too...

Russ.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would go with some small wooden bits tbh...I wouldn't want it to stick out too much, which I think checker plate would do...

unit looks good....how did you get around the landlord, as soon as I mention detailing...they say no car washing and hang up! :lol: :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You could get away with some plastic or galvanised drain channel covers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What about those 1 m long drive drains with metal grid on top and a few batches of cement to level they fix together and will drain well or alu durmor plate if that is how you spell it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I would go with some small wooden bits tbh...I wouldn't want it to stick out too much, which I think checker plate would do...
> 
> unit looks good....how did you get around the landlord, as soon as I mention detailing...they say no car washing and hang up! :lol: :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers 

He has Hertz right next door who clean cars too, so he seems fine with it all - plus he wants his own 'fleet' detailing...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just use some wood Russ, doubt a client is going to be overly bothered as long as the car does'nt scrape out... function over form..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> just use some wood Russ, doubt a client is going to be overly bothered as long as the car does'nt scrape out... function over form..


Wood is slippery when wet.... last thing he wants is someone deciding to take a dive with the number of no win no fee vultures about...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

and metal isn't slippery when wet?...
anyway, would they really get _that_ wet?..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Its a shame your right up north, if you was closer to home to myself, i would of gave you a hand Russ, painting and lifting the stuff.

i would definitely border the windows, then paint the work area white or cream, and paint the floor, plus with the vehicle entrance, i would level it out with new cement, known as scree-ding in the trade, raise it up so its going to be easier for the low cars to get in and out, some you may have to manoeuvre differently on angles, but i doubt you will have problem reversing and getting the cars out....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im about Friday mate if you need some help


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For the floor, polished bliss have plastic tiled version tiles, they are very durable and can take the cars weight with no issue, they use that flooring in the automotive trade, it's basically tile versions that have a clip in system, just like a kids puzzle, but will work out more expensive, i would paint it, its cheaper.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Trip, I'm definitely going to paint it, but will add some padded flooring mats at some point. I'm trying to keep costs down, as I'm part time, but they are spiralling already... 

Thanks Lee - I'll let you know if I'm not sorted by then.

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Its a shame for me, as i;m not up north, otherwise i would got my dad up there as well, as he;s very good at diy work.... its just a bummer i can't make it at your premises...

Guys anyone local to Russ, jump in and give him a helpful hand, he;s a major great accent to DW, he deserves it, do it for him and dw :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mate i have a link for you, for the floor paint see if it works, but dulux will do the job fine....

This screwfix: http://www.screwfix.com/p/leyland-heavy-duty-floor-paint-2-5ltr-frigate-grey/86567

the only issue is these are 2.5 litre tins, really you will need a few 5 litre ones, b and q is the best or wickes.....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Comeon guys give Russ a free hand on here, anyone free go there and help the guy, got to remember he;s a major accent to the detailing world forum, such a nice guy....

Guys just remember doing a good deed is a gods blessing :thumb:

I would help Russ, but i am many many miles away, its just a shame, thats the only downhill for me, otherwise i will there in the second...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol Trip, thank you for your very kind words, but I'm very lucky in that I have plenty of help already, I'm just a little stuck on this ramp thing, but I'll follow the great advice on here and see what I can get sorted.

Thanks all


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i think people get the message lol
myself and many others have offered assistance via facebook, although im also too far away


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

personally I'd bend/have mad a piece of metal strong enough to take the wiegh of the car for the few seconds its passing over it, but like a triangle so the water can still drain through, so not a solid piece.

then cover it with anti slip matting for safety.. checkerplating could be slippery, and last thing you want is a customer flat out on the ground when they pick up their car lol..
something like this with the drainage holes..
http://www.antislipmats.co.uk/

oh and GTR :argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ if you need anything buddie, i'm free tomorrow, such as paints etc.. i can make some calls tomorrow, tracking products down for you on the phone, then i will pm yourself....

Just tell me what bits you need, and i will try my best for you to get the cheapest products at the best price.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> personally I'd bend/have mad a piece of metal strong enough to take the wiegh of the car for the few seconds its passing over it, but like a triangle so the water can still drain through, so not a solid piece.
> 
> then cover it with anti slip matting for safety.. checkerplating could be slippery, and last thing you want is a customer flat out on the ground when they pick up their car lol..
> something like this with the drainage holes..
> ...


Cheers Craig, sounds like a good idea - I'm happy to invest in whatever the right solution is. As it stands, I can't even get my own car in there!! Fail much? :lol:

Trip, I have my paint sorted buddy, but if you have some spare time and you're reaaaaally bored then I'm after some black padded flooring 

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys lets push it, anyone a builder on here by trade or have been, if so, your the man for the job for the rump, look at this way, ramps done, the whole garage is done then, then Russ can post all these amazing details, that will be your reward :thumb:

This is a bit pushy mail, but it needs a bit of force....

Comeon guys, building skills lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

message received! :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol Trip! Everyone will be thinking I have two logins, honestly, thank you for your kind words, but I do have everything covered off, I just need a ramp, which I'll be able to sort myself tomorrow.

Thanks again lol


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I painted my floor on my unit and its been a biatch, acid etched, 2 coats of paint and its up already. going for the rubber floor from costco now.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.therubberflooringcompany.co.uk/

in my opinion rubber flooring highly recommended

my unit will have 100% rubber flooring
this is water proof also give you some more temp.inside as well ( to compare just for painted floor )
so bit warmer than just painting floor
go for it Russ
just spoke with my friend and he aslo would like highly recommend rubber flooring
look elegant and neatly

:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

link above only for example but go for rubber flooring
google can help you or maybe local shops


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Cheers Craig, sounds like a good idea - I'm happy to invest in whatever the right solution is. As it stands, I can't even get my own car in there!! Fail much? :lol:
> 
> Trip, I have my paint sorted buddy, but if you have some spare time and you're reaaaaally bored then I'm after some black padded flooring
> 
> ...


Mine will fit in though


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm only round the corner russ, i can help you, i'm not a builder though  sorry!

:thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

drainage griding, with a kangoo maybe attack the edges of the dip to created a groove for the griding to site in to prevent it from moving and to sit even?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

How about simply filling the dipped area with concrete. It seems the entrance to your unit and tarmac on the other side is all but level and its just a case of filling the v-shaped gap in the middle with concrete. I'm sure it wouldn't cost much.

Unless of course there is a reason there is a gap there, i.e. for drainage purposes.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Steel plate then paint it a colour that will not stand out (with a hand full of sand mixed in to help with slip resistance (if you're still concerned about slippage I'd create a designated walkway into the unit at one side of the entrance)

It's permanent but removable and will create the smallest restriction to the drainage (do you have the right to cement/alter the outside/drainage? The last thing you want is a cemented in channel that will create a restriction to flow, in heavy rain your unit may get water running in.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I would go with some small wooden bits tbh...I wouldn't want it to stick out too much, which I think checker plate would do...
> 
> unit looks good....how did you get around the landlord, as soon as I mention detailing...they say no car washing and hang up! :lol: :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Checker plate is the perfect solution, cheap and can be taken in at night. Failing that bolting down some checker plate forlong term.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Lol Trip! Everyone will be thinking I have two logins, honestly, thank you for your kind words, but I do have everything covered off, I just need a ramp, which I'll be able to sort myself tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again lol


lol Im sure people were thinking something....... Trip :argie: Russ...

Nice to see the unit already has drainage that must be the largest issue with renting out units to this industry.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

PaulN said:


> lol Im sure people were thinking something....... Trip :argie: Russ...
> 
> Nice to see the unit already has drainage that must be the largest issue with renting out units to this industry.


I think Russ has finally found his PR Guru.:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> and metal isn't slippery when wet?...
> anyway, would they really get _that_ wet?..


Checker chequer or however you correctly spell it isn't as long as its kept clean

i suppose another type to conciser is the open gantry mesh which has the added advantage of letting water drain straight through

http://www.expandedmetalcompany.co.uk/walkways.html



PaulN said:


> Checker plate is the perfect solution, cheap and can be taken in at night. Failing that bolting down some checker plate forlong term.


bolt it down then weld the flats to the decks or the local scrap scrounging population will have it away in no time


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Whatever you make to fit over (using wood or metal plate etc, I would make in a size and weight easy enough to remove (don't bolt down permanently) so you can lift in and out as required with ease, that way you avoid creating something for sh!t (leaves, paper etc blown by the wind) to collect under and block your drainage channel 

Nice size unit mate, look forward to seeing it's progress and use :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

This place is minutes away from me...

http://www.chequerplatedirect.co.uk/index.php

So I'll get some plating custom made from there


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

only really need the two bits about twice the width of a wheel.. although covering the whole bit infront of your unit hiding the channel would look very cool..

hope the pikeys don't steal it


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I know bugger all about building etc but Russ if you need a spare set of hands, gimme a shout.

As above, a temporary solution will be fine until you can get enough dosh for a more semi-permanent solution eg a motorized ramp!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> I think Russ has finally found his PR Guru.:lol:


not really, its quite patronising asking people to give up their time to do a free job :lol:

Unit looks good, i assume the floor is wet from you pressure washing it and not from dampness?

you could easily get a metal sheet fabricator to cut a couple of tyre width ramps to go over the ditch decline, that way the water would still get under and find a drain.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> only really need the two bits about twice the width of a wheel.. although covering the whole bit infront of your unit hiding the channel would look very cool..
> 
> hope the pikeys don't steal it


problem is then if you have a slight accident drop a car off them the money you save doing it this way is going on repairs...... Then you have coustomers who will try and pull their own car in...






that and it also stops people tripping and makes it easier getting things in and out of the unit ...

On a side note have you considered all the Health and safety side of things... yes you might be a small one man band but that wont stop the likes of the Fire Service tearing you a new one if they are not happy. Our little private Drinking establishment got visited recently and its cost us about £1000 to get up to standard....

Get Coshh sheets for all your products and file them in a ring binder or something

do some very simple risk asessments

Make sure your fire extinguishers are kept serviced and are adequate for the work your doing

and Make a show with some appropriate health and safety sign-age Such as



















Goes down well that your making the effort should anyone turn up Also reflect well with clients that you care about health and safety and subsequently their car . Sounds silly but having seen the state of some back street garages i wouldn't leave my car with them


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Russ, are you taking lots of photos?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

andy monty said:


> problem is then if you have a slight accident drop a car off them the money you save doing it this way is going on repairs...... Then you have coustomers who will try and pull their own car in...
> 
> that and it also stops people tripping and makes it easier getting things in and out of the unit ...


3" ditch and a monkey pit aren't quite the same thing mate :lol:

anyone pulling there own car in would be guided in by russ i would think


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> 3" ditch and a monkey pit aren't quite the same thing mate :lol:
> 
> anyone pulling there own car in would be guided in by russ i would think


no but in the case of some exotic lowered car it would probably do a similar amount of damage :doublesho

Problem is you have to accept that customers can be very silly and do stupid things the second your back is turned .. Our Health and safety lecturer said words along the lines off "Look at and treat people as if they are 4 years old and protect them accordingly".. :lol:

Had a customer come looking for me and managed to fall over what can best be described as a Railway track which run across the factory i work in Its painted bright green and about a foot high and bolted to the floor....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ if the customers drives their car into or out of the unit and damages it, surely thats _their_ problem, not Russ' if he provides ramps...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Our Health and safety lecturer said words along the lines off "Look at and treat people as if they are 4 years old and protect them accordingly".. :lol:


He's the main problem with society today, :lol: people expect everyone to treat them like 4 year olds. When left to their own devices and do something monumentally stupid they think it's someone else fault - NO, YOU ARE STUPID and should not have done that, i suggest you learn from it and engage your brain in the future! More and more of the WRONG kind of H&S breeds complacency and 'it's fine, surly i could not be hurt doing this' attitude. :wall:


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Russ just an idea but you may be able to get away with some thicker stable mats (They can come in pretty thick and large enough to lay down over the gap whenever you need to.) You can probably cut them into strips and just fill the cavity when you need to and making them easier to move for one person (a full 8/4 sheet can weigh in excess of 50kg ¬_¬)


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Over The Rainbow said:


> Russ just an idea but you may be able to get away with some thicker stable mats (They can come in pretty thick and large enough to lay down over the gap whenever you need to.) You can probably cut them into strips and just fill the cavity when you need to and making them easier to move for one person (a full 8/4 sheet can weigh in excess of 50kg ¬_¬)


This is a good idea, you can form a few layers into the dip shape too with some strong adhesive.

Check eBay for Gym Flooring too, some times its cheaper, but exactly the same stuff


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

as a temporary thing is it worth trying some chippings / gravel in the dip? you'll still have drainage then?


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Hi Russ,

If you need any signs making up drop me a PM :thumb:

Kerry


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Crude temporary measure until I have it done properly - I'm getting it filled (with drainage) and a rectangle marked out for my work area for outside. I've ruled out washing inside as the drainage isn't appropriate.


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

No problem with my Golf, and importantly the battons stop it moving.

Painting time now...

Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice one russ..

if your painting next weekend and I'm not working(dunno my hours yet), I'll only be 100 miles away :thumb:
coffee on you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Craig. 

A lovely red banner would be nice...


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

+1
if you painting next week/weekend and I'm not working, I'll only be 40-60 miles 
I can come to help you as well

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys but I need it all done by the end of Sunday, ready for cars booked in next week. 

Really appreciate the offers though 

Anyone know where I can get some banners to cover up the windows please?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking forward to some finished pics of this Russ


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

No problem Russ
We are here to help each other

Just let me know before you planing to paint 1-2days and I let you know if i'm busy or not
I was a painter for several years so we should done very quickly

:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Thanks guys but I need it all done by the end of Sunday, ready for cars booked in next week.
> 
> Really appreciate the offers though
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some banners to cover up the windows please?


http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&cp=7....,cf.osb&fp=bd757c80776be26e&biw=1366&bih=677

PM me your address

I have look how far is from my place to yours
I have no customers at the moment
so maybe I can help you even tomorrow or sunday

cheers:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

banners.. find a local signmaker mate.. online ones wont come quick enough by the time its printed..

or get some vinyl to cover them with atm, then banners custom made.

a nice big red banner would look great there 
we need to work on that


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

So you going Craig as well ?
Me,you and Russ easy quick job ,
maybe tomorrow or sunday ?
What do you think mate ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes we do  Let's talk when you're in post...

I have some VERY nice cars coming up... My mate is a printer, so I'll ask the question!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Yes we do  Let's talk when you're in post...
> 
> I have some VERY nice cars coming up... My mate is a printer, so I'll ask the question!


so , what is the plan Russ ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Jakub555 said:


> So you going Craig as well ?
> Me,you and Russ easy quick job ,
> maybe tomorrow or sunday ?
> What do you think mate ?


I wont be in england until next week jakub
im probably more of a hindrance than a help :lol:



RussZS said:


> Yes we do  Let's talk when you're in post...
> 
> I have some VERY nice cars coming up... My mate is a printer, so I'll ask the question!


 sure thing :thumb:

I noticed your other post.. GTR :argie: want a hand :lol::lol:

sounds good mate, you gonna get the MCC logo printed for the windows?


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok
So what is the plan for the weekend ?
I have to know 
Cos I have to let know my wife about this weekend
cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

So Russ
Do you plan anything for tomorrow or sunday ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm most excited about a brand new, facelifted, C63 AMG in white, eve though I have some rarer and more expensive stuff lined up. I really cannot wait! Good times!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

C63 AMG is just a total slag of a beast !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jakub555 said:


> Ok
> So what is the plan for the weekend ?
> I have to know
> Cos I have to let know my wife about this weekend
> ...


I have 4-5 people already this weekend Jakub, but thank you for your kind offer! If I need any for next weekend, which I possibly will, I will PM you later next week! :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

No problem Russ

You mean one of them ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Cars-/980...omobiles_UK&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=3&_sc=1

:doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes!! New model and it has THE coolest personal plate for that car, ever!

You will see! Should be within a few weeks, depending on the weather...


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Enigne 6.2 ( 8 cylinders )
bhp 457
0-62miles=4.5s

WoooW.....
this is rocket


----------

